# columbia westfield, western flyer



## scooter_trasher (Jan 18, 2016)

Just bought this Westfield made Western Flyer, haven't picked it up yet, curious as to weather they were made in house like the rx5, what differences there is in the two, other than the tanks and if they were sold through Western Auto, I read somewhere that Westfield had a Western Flyer line of mopeds IE there own Western Flyer Label, the bike doesn't say Western Auto on it, that I can see
I bought the bike off a Charity and the price was along the line of the value of the leather Persons seat & springer alone, don't look for it to be a big collector yet, but it should be fun to ride and it may well be one of the last Westfield built special editions and it is around 30 years old and getting older by the day, can't find a lot of info on it


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 18, 2016)

Would it wreck the bike to put this sweet Headbadge on it, in place of the plastic sticker?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

These aren't really a reproduction as there is no actual bike it was copied from. More of a modern interpretation of a ballooner. I don't think you can hurt it by putting that badge on it. I had one of these mint, never ridden and sold it a few years back. They seem to be made along the lines of the repo Columbia bikes and  share some of the same parts. V/r Shawn


----------

